# Need to rehome your hamster /s ?



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi All,

I can rehome any unwanted hamsters, any breed to a forever home (not snake food!).
Any age and sex. Old pets that the children no longer play with or unexpected arrivals from the pets being too friendly with each other. Cages not needed but welcome if available. 
Can collect within 5 miles of Tonbridge but the closer the better. Or you can deliver to me if abit further.

PLease contact me with your hamsters name, age, colour, breed, temperament, cage/no cage?

my email address is : [email protected]

Thank you.


----------

